# I am a misanthrope.



## paradoxa4

Hello.

If 人間不信 means "Misanthropy", how do you say "The person who practices misanthropy"? (Misanthrope) I attempted to use 人間不信か since か means something like "The one who practices the discipline before this auxiliary". However I did not find any example in Internet to support that word, but instead I found "人間不信ですが何か", however I am not asking "What if I am..." I want to affirm it.

"I am a misanthrope" / "you, she, he, we, they, whoever is a misanthrope"

Thanks in advance.

(By the way: It's not important at all, but I just want to say that I am not a misanthrope, it's just an example to learn how to use that word)


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

人間不信＋家（か）　＝　厭世家（えんせいか）　a misanthropist 

人間不信家 isn't usually used in Japanese. Collocation is wrong.


----------



## Flaminius

人間嫌い is both a misanthrope and misanthropy.


----------



## Aoyama

> 人間嫌い is both a misanthrope and misanthropy


 it is also how Molière's play is translated in Japanese.
人間不信 (though unusual) would be more "someone who doesn't trust he human kind" ...


----------



## paradoxa4

Aoyama said:


> 人間不信 (though unusual) would be more "someone who doesn't trust he human kind" ...



It makes sense, that meaning is kind of similar to "misanthropist"


----------



## Aoyama

Well, debatable ... 人間嫌い = someone who _hates/doesn't like _the human kind .


----------



## paradoxa4

Aoyama said:


> Well, debatable ... 人間嫌い = someone who _hates/doesn't like _the human kind .



I don't doubt it, I know that it's what it literally means.

Could you help me? How would you naturally translate this sentence into Japanese?

"My uncle never talks to anyone because he is a misanthropist"


----------



## Aoyama

Unfortunately I can't write Japanese with this PC.
Misanthropist here would be : "kare ha (ojisan ha) hito ga kirai" .
Ojisan ha, (amari) daremo to hanasanai,hito ga kirai kara. (To be perfected) ...


----------



## paradoxa4

Aoyama said:


> Unfortunately I can't write Japanese with this PC.
> Misanthropist here would be : "kare ha (ojisan ha) hito ga kirai" .
> Ojisan ha, (amari) daremo to hanasanai,hito ga kirai kara. (To be perfected) ...



Thank you very much.


----------



## Flaminius

I am sorry, Aoyama, but you made a few grammar mistakes there.  Let me write my own version in the Japanese glyph.

おじは人間嫌いで誰とも話さない。


----------



## Aoyama

You are (as usual) right Flam, I am the one to be sorry ...
(Ojisan ha nigenkirai/girai *de daretomo *hanasanai)


----------



## paradoxa4

Aoyama said:


> You are (as usual) right Flam, I am the one to be sorry ...
> (Ojisan ha nigenkirai/girai *de daretomo *hanasanai)



Take it easy, everyone makes mistakes. Look at me, my Japanese level is so low that I can't do anything but believe you.

Thanks again for the correction.


----------



## Aoyama

Believing is one path towards wisdom ...


----------

